# The ranter is back



## Mike1950 (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok let us say the kid was a big kid- bladder capacity at 1 gallon ( really big kid) just to make the math easy-what % is 1 gallon in 38,000,000. Also note water is treated- also note open reservoir- I am willing to bet birds poop at least 1 gallon in this sucker every month. NO WONDER WE ARE BROKEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/04/1...teen-urinates-in-reservoir/?intcmp=latestnews

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 17, 2014)

Treated water left out in the open? Glad I don't live in Portland. But, that's just ridiculous... draining that much water because a drop of pee might have reached the reservoir?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ButchC (Apr 17, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Ok let us say the kid was a big kid- bladder capacity at 1 gallon ( really big kid) just to make the math easy-what % is 1 gallon in 38,000,000. Also note water is treated- also note open reservoir- I am willing to bet birds poop at least 1 gallon in this sucker every month. NO WONDER WE ARE BROKEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/04/17/portland-to-flush-38-million-gallons-water-after-teen-urinates-in-reservoir/?intcmp=latestnews



I love that the news reported that it was "all about perception." I agree with you on other contaminants. What about all the birds and other wildlife that use it as a water source? Acid rain? Other pollutants falling into the water? And if Portland uses the water from that reservoir without being able to filter out urine, I don't think it's a very sanitary anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Apr 17, 2014)

What's 38,000,000 gallons of tap water run these days? Is this story for real?


----------



## DKMD (Apr 17, 2014)

Pretty unbelievable! I don't want to drink someone else's urine(or my own), but I think we all agree that's a drop in the bucket(or reservoir) compared to the natural contaminants... Unless he had just eaten a couple of pounds of asparagus!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 17, 2014)

ButchC said:


> I love that the news reported that it was "all about perception." I agree with you on other contaminants. What about all the birds and other wildlife that use it as a water source? Acid rain? Other pollutants falling into the water? And if Portland uses the water from that reservoir without being able to filter out urine, I don't think it's a very sanitary anyway.




Most the potable water in the US starts out in an open reservoir someplace........


----------



## Brink (Apr 17, 2014)

It's no big deal...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 17, 2014)

Brink that was a classic!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 17, 2014)

It would do for suckers like that to follow me around when I go fishing in my boat. I wonder if there are any stats on how many men drown when they fall over board with there you no what in there hand. Our water down here comes from over 500' down so no worries.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 17, 2014)

lol theres no toilets on the reservoirs we ice fish on. just a window on the shanty.  lots of yella ice spots out there

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 17, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> lol theres no toilets on the reservoirs we ice fish on. just a window on the shanty.  lots of yella ice spots out there




Damn- you better go drain the lake!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 17, 2014)

sounds good to me ill just go down there with a net and my bucket.--big -fish fry


----------



## SENC (Apr 17, 2014)

I thought urine was considered sterile.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 17, 2014)

they say if you pee on your feet it cures athletes foot. it just turns mine yeller

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 17, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> they say if you pee on your feet it cures athletes foot. it just turns mine yeller




Yer supposed to take yer boots off first!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 17, 2014)

ohhh socks too?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 18, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Pretty unbelievable! I don't want to drink someone else's urine(or my own), but I think we all agree that's a drop in the bucket(or reservoir) compared to the natural contaminants... Unless he had just eaten a couple of pounds of asparagus!





SENC said:


> I thought urine was considered sterile.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2014)

When I had my remodeling company one of my Mexican employees told me to drink my urine to cure my arthritis. I told him he could drink my urine first and tell me if my pee had any curative qualities. He said _"No no meester keving ju mas dreenk ju *owwwn *pees or it no work."_ I thought he was pullin my leg but turns out it's not that uncommon among Mexicans to believe that. I still have arthritis.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ButchC (Apr 19, 2014)

So, youre saying it doesnt work?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 19, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> they say if you pee on your feet it cures athletes foot. it just turns mine yeller


It only works if you pee on someone else's feet

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 19, 2014)

I tried that drunk once and got a black eye

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 19, 2014)

I guess we all learned a good leasson.. If you pee in a reservoir, urine trouble with the law. Never would have imagined that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

